#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸又報到!

## 野

各位大大好~
小獸是新來的
請大大多多指教摟~

本獸最愛萌系的圖~(可是就是太會畫= =)
不是愛~是超愛>\\\<
猛獸當然也愛啦~
唉呦~~猛獸跟萌獸都愛啦!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Michile

【偽．接待組出現!!】

在腦中建造一個充滿猛獸和萌獸的天堂吧…(+□+)！



咳咳，好像不是時候說這個…
總之歡迎您，請隨意逛逛：3

----------


## 和魯夫

歡迎歡迎~~~新獸~~~~
接待組的各位~~~
請住駕駛倉~~~
-----------------------一會-------------------------
通道CLEAR
萌獸一號機
猛獸二號機
出擊
請!!!!

----------


## 湘

> 歡迎歡迎~~~新獸~~~~
> 接待組的各位~~~
> 請住駕駛倉~~~
> -----------------------一會-------------------------
> 通道CLEAR
> 萌獸一號機
> 猛獸二號機
> 出擊
> 請!!!!


鬼畜獸初號機(請不要刻意去看XDD)
出擊=口=|||

歡迎耶~~(最沒資格說這句話的人說出自己最沒資格說的話)
請不要被一些獸騙去喔~~(不知道這句話意思的獸就....XDDD沒事= =")
請無視我!!

----------


## 布雷克

正太三號機...出擊~~!

我不會吃的我只會遠觀不孰玩的...

兔兄:诶...你好像在流口水耶....

貓兄:新獸你好呀喵..(微笑)

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

你是哪一族的
既然是報到就說仔細一點
像是
種族 性別 身高 體重 三圍 嗜好 年紀 ......


迷之聲:你以為在相親阿= =

----------


## 狼嚎

歡迎歡迎~~
正牌接待組隊長出馬!!!
(隊長不在的期間好像有偽裝的接待組...)

----------


## Michile

> 歡迎歡迎~~
> 正牌接待組隊長出馬!!!
> (隊長不在的期間好像有偽裝的接待組...)


哼哈哈哈，我可是很光明正大的在當偽．接待生的，
可是幫你們做宣傳喔！多好心啊(－w－)+

----------


## 狼嚎

> 哼哈哈哈，我可是很光明正大的在當偽．接待生的，
> 可是幫你們做宣傳喔！多好心啊(－w－)+


謝謝你的用心良苦...(謎：有誰會這樣說阿?)
那就先幫忙多多做宣傳啦XDD(砲轟)
謎：你太不負責任了吧!!! OS：你離題了!!

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

呵呵..最近新獸真的好多呀@@"

樂園會不會被擠爆阿XD?

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

啊啊啊~~~~~來晚了
我就是第18使徒啦  :Twisted Evil:  
(瞬間遭一群EVA殲滅)

----------


## 暗夜狼

只離開了一個月新獸就來了這麼多```````看來獸族會越越來越壯大哦

----------


## 布雷克

諾曼地登陸之新獸101空降師?
阿我想到哪去了.......

----------


## 嵐澤

歡迎歡迎......熱烈歡迎....

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 歡迎歡迎~~
> 正牌接待組隊長出馬!!!
> (隊長不在的期間好像有偽裝的接待組...)


我也要上了..副隊長出馬..(迷..你啥時便副隊長拉?
歡迎歡迎歐^^

----------


## 博樹

歡迎阿XD
獸群越多越好阿

讓我們一起創造美好的未來吧(踹飛)

----------


## 蒼楓

呃~基本上接待組很親切的~不過偽接待組就不太敢說了(冷汗).....然後有需要做心裡諮商的話可以來找我~不過不保證你能聽的很懂就是了........(因為呆龍的表達能力常常會因為分析結果有點緊張.......沒辦法~未來的心理醫師要從此刻訓練起!!)

----------


## 布雷克

獸雨下呀...下呀...阿哈哈哈哈哈.....
more~!more~!(瘋了)

----------

